# [Solved] SPamAssassin/RuleDuJour masked? Whats up?

## ekki_123

Over the last days I got 'lint' errors after the nightly update from RuleDuJour.

Today I ran an emerge world'update and found that spamassassin-ruledujour is masked. When trying to reemerge it I get:

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "spamassassin-ruledujour" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- mail-filter/spamassassin-ruledujour-20051123 (masked by: package.mask)

# Robin H. Johnson <robbat2@gentoo.org> (14 Aug 2007)

# Mask pending removal per mail to -dev.

# You must move to sa-update instead, read -dev for more information.

- mail-filter/spamassassin-ruledujour-20040701 (masked by: package.mask)

- mail-filter/spamassassin-ruledujour-20050822 (masked by: package.mask)

- mail-filter/spamassassin-ruledujour-20050106 (masked by: package.mask)

- mail-filter/spamassassin-ruledujour-20070224 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Ok, I know about masked packages and all, but what I don't understand is the

```

# Mask pending removal per mail to -dev.

# You must move to sa-update instead, read -dev for more information.

```

What gives? Should I wait for mask removal or move to another package? I don't find anything on sa-update, spamassassin-update etc. Further the archives of the mentioned -dev list aren't working, so I have no way of getting more information. That's why I ask here, what's up with ruledujour.

TIA,

Ekki/Germany

P.S.:

Whenever I write spamasasin, spamassasin, spamassisin, spamasisin, spamasssassin or similiar, I am talking about spamassassin. I usually have one or two 's' or 'a' 'i' too few or too much in that word...Last edited by ekki_123 on Fri Aug 17, 2007 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

It's masked because it will soon be removed.  That's the standard procedure.  I believe what they meant was that you need to use the sa-update command.  See here:

http://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/RuleUpdates

----------

## ekki_123

 *didymos wrote:*   

> It's masked because it will soon be removed.  That's the standard procedure.  I believe what they meant was that you need to use the sa-update command.  See here:
> 
> http://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/RuleUpdates

 

Ah, ok, thanks.

So I put

```

sa-update && /etc/init.d/spamd restart

```

in some cronjob, and that's it? Neat. 

Oh, is there a suggestion on how often such an update should be done? The a.m. website does not give any hint on update frequency. Currently ruledujour were updated once per day, and that seemed sufficient.

Thanks,

Ekki

----------

## didymos

Actually, they do have a recommendation, which is "[a]s often as you like".  They do say once a day is a good default.

----------

## ekki_123

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Actually, they do have a recommendation, which is "[a]s often as you like".  They do say once a day is a good default.

 

Oops, reading the FAQ indeed helps. Thanks.

Ekki

----------

